# Anyone have good advice for Twitter?



## ZonedApparel (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a twitter set up with a decent following but I am getting little to no real engagement from my posts apart from the few true fans of mine. I've had this issue before. Is twitter just a status tool for these people to say "I have more followers than you"? Anyone have any good advice to get some engagement (besides contests)?


----------



## Artie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here are some tips from a blog I follow:

4 Ways to Grow a Twitter Following That Matters | Social Media Examiner
26 Twitter Tips for Enhancing Your Tweets | Social Media Examiner

I hope they help!


----------



## MAtshirts (Dec 4, 2012)

It takes a lot of work to promote a twitter account but I have made several sales just by constantly networking. If you are not looking to do a contest (which I find fairly helpful) just try to post interesting content pertaining to what you are promoting, use photos if you can to display your work. Do a give away if you reach a certain amount of followers. It may just be a numbers game but the more numbers you have the more people you may be connecting with and the more people that may be interested in your product, so do what you gotta do.


----------



## Xposedigitizing (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. it's what i want. I also need to know.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

general honest chit chat. i would say.
EVERYONE wants more followers and to brag how many follower they have etc.
but having 10229229227262 followers and 0 mentions or retweets or personal tweets to you or your brand is just pointless.
having 100 legit followers who are actually interested in what you are doing or your product is way more effective then having a bunch of people following you for no reason. 
If you find people who are interested in similar things to what your brand is, contact them, communicate, reply to general tweets they post, build up a small online 'friendship' and people will see you as a 'real person' rather then just another one of the thousands of brands looking to add numbers to the follower count.


----------

